# 22/09/05 Riunione GEntoo CHannel Italia: tutti invitati!

## .:deadhead:.

Vi annuncio una grande gioia!!

il cielo si oscurò ed un fulmine il profano deadhead incenerì... sigh 

La prossima riunione del GECHI (GEntoo CHannel Italia) é fissata per:

Giovedì 22 Settembre 2005, ore 21.00, IRC su AzzurraNet chan #gechi

Per chi non sapesse cosa é il Gechi ricordo che si tratta di un'associazione libera, autonoma e senza fine di lucro composta da appassionati di Gentoo Linux. L'associazione ha lo scopo di promuovere e sostenere iniziative volte alla diffusione di Gentoo Linux in Italia e Svizzera Italiana.

L'Ordine del giorno della riunione sará:

 * Redazione articoli promozionali

    * Sviluppo CMS e sistema di voto

    * Sistema comunicazione eventi

    * Cassa e Gadgets

    * LinuxDay && GDay

Alla riunione possono partecipare tutti, i soci (ordinari e sostenitori) ma anche persone che non ne hanno mai sentito parlare.

Accorrete numerosi!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Vi annuncio una grande gioia!!
> 
> il cielo si oscurò ed un fulmine il profano deadhead incenerì... sigh 
> 
> La prossima riunione del GECHI (GEntoo CHannel Italia) é fissata per:
> ...

 

Io probabilmente sarò a milano e senza connessione... qualcuno può loggare la seduta?

PS.: lunedì e martedì sono sicuramente a milano (san donato)... qualcuno esce?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

viene sempre loggato tutto e poi pubblicato sul forum dei gechi www.gechi.it/forums

Per la seconda domanda... ci starebbe un bel GentooPub! posta sempre sul forum Gechi nella sezione apposita che ci si organizza  :Very Happy: 

//EDIT

per un punto martin perse la K

per una S io persi la faccia   :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Vi annuncio una grande gioia!!

 

oh.. Gabriele... sei tu?  :Wink: 

ci vediamo il 22  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> viene sempre loggato tutto e poi pubblicato sul forum dei gechi www.gechi.it/forum

 

il link non funziona di errore 404

----------

## lavish

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   viene sempre loggato tutto e poi pubblicato sul forum dei gechi www.gechi.it/forum 
> 
> il link non funziona di errore 404

 

Bastava andare sulla home e cercarselo eh  :Razz: 

Il link corretto è http://www.gechi.it/forums/

Ragazzi, cercherò di esserci  :Wink: 

Cya!

----------

## Peach

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   viene sempre loggato tutto e poi pubblicato sul forum dei gechi www.gechi.it/forum 
> 
> il link non funziona di errore 404

 

infatti il link corretto è

http://www.gechi.it/forums/

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Bastava andare sulla home e cercarselo eh 

 

 :Wink:   si lo conosco benissimo il link, ho solo segnalato l'errore affinchÃ¨ fosse corretto per facilitare gli accessi a chi non conosce il sito dei gechi.it

----------

## randomaze

Lo metto stiky... cosí non ve ne dimenticate  :Mr. Green: 

Magari aggiungo due righe rapide sul gechi, il quale non é una comunitá di supporto a gentoo ma cerca di essere una sorta di comunitá di rappresentanza per far conoscere gentoo al mondo esterno.

Aderire al gechi é abbastanza semplice (mi sembra sia spiegato sul sito) e l'unica cosa che é richiesta é il cercare di partecipare agli eventi (riunioni meeting e simili), e, per chi vuole/puó cercare di collaborare sia nell'organizzare gli eventi che nella gestione ordinaria dell'associazione (ad esempio dare una mano a peach per il sito, oppure, come da ordine del giorno, nello scrivere "articoli promozionali").

Ah, si una postilla finale:

Il costo della tessera sostenitori é di euro zero. Quello della tessera ordinari é di euro zero. E la tessera é virtuale  :Razz: 

----------

## CarloJekko

che gaim sia con te!

----------

## lavish

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>    si lo conosco benissimo il link, ho solo segnalato l'errore affinchÃ¨ fosse corretto per facilitare gli accessi a chi non conosce il sito dei gechi.it

 

Opssss sorry   :Embarassed: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

present!

----------

## Apetrini

In teorioa, se non succede qualcosa di grave dovrei esserci...

----------

## luna80

Non so se per il 22 mi ridaranno la connessione (cambio casa), ma se ce l'ho sarò presente!

Ciao a tutti!   :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> Non so se per il 22 mi ridaranno la connessione (cambio casa), ma se ce l'ho sarò presente!
> 
> Ciao a tutti!  

   :Sad:  Nooo dai vai da un amico, vai ad un internet point, vai di 56k ma non puoi mancare   :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> Non so se per il 22 mi ridaranno la connessione (cambio casa), ma se ce l'ho sarò presente!
> 
> Ciao a tutti!  

 

eventualmente se non hai ancora connessione:

http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1149.txt

http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2549.txt

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

allora...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

L'RFC dei segnali di fumo non c'è ancora?

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> allora...   
> 
> L'RFC dei segnali di fumo non c'è ancora?

 

Stai male... pacchetti incapsulati nei piccioni viaggiatori mi mancava... Ma perche' l'"homus inforumaticus" (parlando in latinorum) e' sempre cosi' prodigo di idee cretine ?  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Sono le onde del CRT che lo rincojonscono [e chi ha un LCD, è perchè ha un botto di geni MALATI!!!!]

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

Ci sarò anke io  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luna80

io purtroppo devo confermare che non potrò esserci causa connessione, ci sono problemi nell'allacciamento e per dopo domani non verranno risolti.

mi spiace molto, se come per le altre riunioni verrà tenuto un log fatemi sapere.

ciao a tutti e scusate.

----------

## xchris

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stai male... pacchetti incapsulati nei piccioni viaggiatori mi mancava... Ma perche' l'"homus inforumaticus" (parlando in latinorum) e' sempre cosi' prodigo di idee cretine ? 

 

direi che cerca di dimostrare alle persone che lo circondano (e a se stesso) che in realtà è una persona divertente e spiritosa.

Risultato: patetico sfigato.. :S

----------

## GuN_jAcK

se sono invitati proprio tutti allora mi unisco molto volentieri  :Smile:   :Cool: 

----------

## earcar

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> se come per le altre riunioni verrà tenuto un log fatemi sapere

 

Certamente  :Wink: 

/me che fa anche il logger

----------

## comio

 *earcar wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   se come per le altre riunioni verrà tenuto un log fatemi sapere 
> 
> Certamente 
> 
> /me che fa anche il logger

 

io sono a roma per lavoro... non so se riesco a passare su irc. Loggate.

ciao

----------

## randomaze

La riunione é stata fatta, tolgo lo stiky cosí il thread é libero di nuotare nel forum.

Se a qualcuno interessassero il log il link é questo

----------

